# Citizen Ray Mears opinions needed



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have liked the look of the Citizen Ray Mears and Royal marines for quite some time now which is unusual for me as I normally go for chunky divers style watches.

My question is to those that have one or who have had one what are the pro's and con's , If I am to buy one it would not be a new one I would prefer to buy a pre owned one.

My main worry is they are 40mm and I have an 8" wrist will it look like a pea on a drum when on my wrist.

This is the style that I am thinking of buying although I have noticed there are a few variations , some being titanium and the older one being stainless steel I believe


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I keep my eye on these - go titanium monobloc

40mm will soon be back 'on-trend'!

p.s. I have seen some advertised as 'Ray Mears' but they are just field watches that look a bit similar


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I've got the royal marines... What are the significant differences?

Is that a standard strap (looks nasty compared to the Kevlar with a metal keeper)?

Like my one a lot... Light, accurate, NEVER stops, solid, nice crown / guard / well finished, good lume, easy to read, perfect on my girly wrists, no fuss or worry when wearing it (propper "beater")


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Can't help with this model,but I have an eight inch wrist and most of my watches are 40 mm,fit is fine.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Jonesinamillion said:


> (Propper "beater")


 I think that is one of the things that draws me to this watch it is an ideal proper beater


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I think that is one of the things that draws me to this watch it is an ideal proper beater


 Especially if you can pick a used one up.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

I had one then sold as looked and felt to small on my 8 inch wrist


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

chocko said:


> I had one then sold as looked and felt to small on my 8 inch wrist


 That is my worry , I like the look and design but worry how it will look on the wrist


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

chocko said:


> I had one then sold as looked and felt to small on my 8 inch wrist


 Up graded to this 43 mm instead


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

It just looks a bit "Ray Mears" to me ....... [ see what I did there ] :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> My main worry is they are 40mm and I have an 8" wrist will it look like a pea on a drum when on my wrist.


 It's a nice looking watch, I don't think there's any doubt about that. However, when you see it in the flesh I think it's just too small (and my wrist is a slender 7.5"...). You've almost answered your own question there, so I suggest you go with your gut mate, and give it a miss :thumbsup:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I also have fat  large wrists and the last time I wore a 40 mm watch my wife asked why I was wearing a womans watch, when I said it wasn't she said it must be for a boy then!. Leave it mate go for something bigger because 40mm is the whole watch the face is something like 36 mm.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's something worth a read.

https://www.fratellowatches.com/hands-on-citizen-promaster-tough-ray-mears/

I had one of the early ones. A friend has it now, he works on building sites, and wears the watch for work, so it's stood up to a lot of abuse and it's still working fine.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

I've got the Royal Marines, which is the same watch just with a different logo. It wears very small for a 40mm and ends up looking like a 38mm instead because of those short lugs and the large bezel/small watch face. It's a nice watch though, definitely worth a try.

John Lewis near me (Edinburgh) has had these in stock for quite a while so I assume most branches will have them... should you wish to try one on before deciding whether it's for you or not!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Good tough watches but I thought it wore a little small maybe because the numerals are so big it makes the dial look a bit cramped. Get yourself down the shops @jsud2002 and have a look. I'm sure there was one in Hinds window in Boro the other week.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I am off to town today and will hopefully find one to try on. @relaxer7 Hinds will be the first shop I try thanks.

I have a feeling today will not go well and it will in fact look small on my wrist and the search for another military style watch will begin


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> I have a feeling today will not go well and it will in fact look small on my wrist and the search for another military style watch will begin


 I'm not sure if they can be classed as military style, but these TW Steels are a decent size and wear nicely on a larger wrist:



Any excuse to post a photo of them, obviously :laughing2dw:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I managed to try one on in town today and I was surprised as it was not as small as I thought it would be









It is still smaller than I like so think I shall be giving it a miss and look for an alternative , @Davey P not a TW Steel though :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> I managed to try one on in town today and I was surprised as it was not as small as I thought it would be
> 
> View attachment 19445
> 
> ...


 That looks great mate - Do they also do it in men's sizes as well? (I crack myself up sometimes!)


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

It definitely isn't small by any stretch of the imagination. The problem is you thinking that you need the watch to fill the whole of the wrist surface. You don't.

That looks spot on to me and you're sizing yourself out of a massive segment of watches.

There's one a few month's old on TZ with the fabric strap for £200, which is steal for these.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@it'salivejim I get where you are coming from with the watch not needing to fill all of the wrist but unfortunately I just prefer bigger watches .

I also tried on a blue one in H Samuels


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah, I reckon it looks fine on your wrist. Might just be because you're used to a bigger watch - it doesn't look lost


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> @it'salivejim I get where you are coming from with the watch not needing to fill all of the wrist but unfortunately I just prefer bigger watches .


 The heart wants what the heart wants mate, so my advice would be to walk away in this case :yes:

I bought the Bulova Precisionist military UHF about a year or 2 ago, thinking I could get used to the smaller size. It's utterly gorgeous in the flesh, an absolute work of art and beautifully made, but I just couldn't get on with the smaller size, so it was flipped after I'd worn it maybe half a dozen times. To be fair, it probably looked fine, but watches need to feel good as well as look good, otherwise what's the point?

This is the one I'm talking about:



:notworthy:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Davey P I keep looking at the two photos I took and think will it grow on me if I buy it or like yourself with the Bulova will I end up selling it . I am not rushing into this purchase my plan is to sleep on it .


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> @Davey P I keep looking at the two photos I took and think will it grow on me if I buy it or like yourself with the Bulova will I end up selling it . I am not rushing into this purchase my plan is to sleep on it .


 In that case, probably a good idea to go for a pre-owned one, and let someone else take the hit on depreciation :tongue:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I had one but sold it just to small on my 8" wrist i love the dial of these watches and it would be the perfect watch for me if done in a 45mm case.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

bowie said:


> I had one but sold it just to small on my 8" wrist i love the dial of these watches and it would be the perfect watch for me if done in a 45mm case.


 I totally agree a 45mm case version would be perfect for me .


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have not had this one long and it is 44mm case put on a orient steel bracelet.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

45mm! Id never lift my arm


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

bowie said:


> I have not had this one long and it is 44mm case put on a orient steel bracelet.


 Looks smart , what is the model number please ?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

h Samuel do a exclusive citizen usually for sale at £99.00 42mm

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/9602267/citizen+eco-drive+men's+stainless+steel+bracelet+watch/

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Citizen-Quartz-Analogue-Display-AW1410-08E/dp/B00THEUGM2


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I took the plunge and bought one :clap: so far I am impressed with it especially built quality and how comfy it is to wear.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

would look a lot better on a bracelet in my opinion.but i like the face.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

bowie said:


> would look a lot better on a bracelet in my opinion.but i like the face.


 I think this is made for a Kevlar strap!


----------

